# Cross Of Destruction related techniques



## pint-of-orangin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey everyone! im just wondering would somebody be able to help me. my instructor said that cross of destruction is related to heavenly ascent and thrusting salute. i cant see the connection with these three? although cross of destruction and heavenly ascent are both two handed chokes?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 15, 2006)

pint-of-orangin said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! im just wondering would somebody be able to help me. my instructor said that cross of destruction is related to heavenly ascent and thrusting salute. i cant see the connection with these three? although cross of destruction and heavenly ascent are both two handed chokes?


 
Cross of Destruction and Heavenly Ascent are related by the attacks.  Both are two-handed chokes, one from the front and one from the rear to complete a category.

Cross of Destruction and Thrusting Salute are related by motion.  If you perform both of them in the air correctly you should notice that your body does almost the same exact motion.  The attackers position is just different.

Experiment:

1) Start with your hands up and crossed in front of your chest and do Thrusting Salute from there.

2) Now face 9:00 and perform Cross of Destruction without stepping the left leg out.

If your mechanics are right the moves should be nearly identical.

Now look at Thrusting Salute, Gift of Destruction, Cross of Destruction, Fallen Cross and Returning Storm and tell me what you see.  Hopefully the same motion done against very different attacks.

I hope this helps.


----------



## pint-of-orangin (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks ill give it a shot!!


----------

